# Anyone believe this claim?



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Or any personal experience?

PowerCranks - for cycling, running, and rehab success

"Cyclists typically see 2-3 mph speed improvement in 6-9 months"


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just go over to the slowtwitch triathlon forums and search for "Power Cranks". You will have about a months worth of information to read through. 

The general consensus on these cranks is that they offer no real benefit over normal training. They are a very expensive form of snake oil.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

chase196126 said:


> Just go over to the slowtwitch triathlon forums and search for "Power Cranks". You will have about a months worth of information to read through.


LOL At least you warned him how much time he'll be wasting!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Frank has been hawking PowerCranks for ...... 15yrs at least? If claims like that actually represented typical gains for everyday cyclists, he'd be one of the wealthiest guys in the country -- because everybody and their dog would own a pair. Or two.

But that's not the case. Far from it.

I've ridden PowerCranks (in the only sane manner -- without investing in them). They do force you to pedal a complete circle through the use of independent pedals, each with its own 'clutch' so you can't use the opposing pedal to help with the upstroke and 'over the top'. But engaging the hip flexors through this forced muscle recruitment does not add anything significant to overall power (or speed).


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great way to meet your next arthroscopic surgeon. The ad was riddled with "Should" "could" and "typically" which is legalese for there's one born every minute.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The only two guys I've ever seen use them were both slower than me... and I'm just a woman.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

A coach friend of mine said that the only gains you make are up front and that's only because you invest a little more time trying to get used to the dang things.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Riding Powercranks makes you good at riding Powercranks. That's about it. 

If Frank arrives here, be prepared to play a game of "spot the logical fallacy".


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

When I first saw the post, I thought we were talking about cranks like Quarq Power Meter Cranks. I started thinking, how can everyone downplay the utility of these with the guidance of a coach and good training plan..........and then I looked at the link.


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm going to go against the grain here and say it depends. Utilizing your full pedal stroke means that you start recruiting all muscles in your legs for pedaling. This would leave your legs on the whole less trashed say.... 80 miles in. Now I must say I have never used these but as a coach I really like the theory of them, as I try to do the same thing using things like Computrainer spin scan and in the near future the left right bias from Quarq power meters and such.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> The only two guys I've ever seen use them were both slower than me... and I'm just a woman.



I'm 4 weeks late, but:
lololololol


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Andrea138 said:


> The only two guys I've ever seen use them were both slower than me... and I'm just a woman.


Likes this. Repped.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> The only two guys I've ever seen use them were both slower than me... and I'm just a woman.


I've been chicked before, some girls are downright scary fast.

Rep for you anyway, i laughed my ass off at your post!!


----------

